# فيديو ... عن الطاقة الشمسية (طاقة المستقبل)



## islam2a (5 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا ملف فيديو مساحته 26 و نص ميجا عن التعريف بالطاقه الشمسيه(طاقه المستقبل) و موضح فية معلومات عن هذة الطاقة واستخدماتها
ارجو ان ينال رضاكم

http://www1.eere.energy.gov/solar/video/solarcell1.mpg​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى وجارى التحميل..


----------



## تبيل حسن محمد (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورين اخي التحميل جاري


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا الفيلم المفيد


----------



## nishan (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا على الفيلم المفيد


----------



## amirhelmy (10 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (11 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور فيديو اكثر رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## homos210 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع كنت ابحث عنه من مده


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (12 أكتوبر 2006)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات 
وخاصه المشاركين في هذه المنتدى الشيق 
الذي يجمع الطامحين العرب 
تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي


----------



## واقد المهندس (17 فبراير 2011)

*يسلمو شباب وجازالكم الله خير الجزاء ويا رب يوفقكم لخدمة المجتمع*

:84:


islam2a قال:


> هذا ملف فيديو مساحته 26 و نص ميجا عن التعريف بالطاقه الشمسيه(طاقه المستقبل) و موضح فية معلومات عن هذة الطاقة واستخدماتها
> ارجو ان ينال رضاكم​
> 
> http://www1.eere.energy.gov/solar/video/solarcell1.mpg​


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2011)

فيديو مفيد جدا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد العصيمي (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم 

لكن الا ترى عزيزي ان "السولر انرجي" لا تنتج المقدار المطلوب من الطاقه 

صحيح انها صديق للبيئه وعند وجود عدد كير منها قد تفي بالغرض 

لكن ماذا عن الطاقه النوويه ؟؟ التي تنتج طاقه خياليه .. نعم هي مضره للبيئه وخطره لكنها احدثت ثوره في علم الطاقه 

تقبل مروري اخي


----------

